# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Kërkohen burra me shkollë të lartë

## IL__SANTO

Ka shume kohe qe ne Shqiperi mbizoteron nga ana e Femrave interesi ta marrin burrin me shkolle te larte duke menduar se Shkolla e Larte e ben njeriu me Komplet.Ky eveniment eshte ne rritje te madhe.Gjithashtu doja vetem te Shtoja qe deri diku jam Dakort me ato femra qe e kane si parim arsimin e larte pasi jan dhe vet te arsimuara.Per neve qe po studiojme jam Shqiperis si i behet Halli?Sepse mbasi diploma jone njifet te pakten ne EU  (EUROPA UNITA) kjo na jep te drejten te jemi Superior dhe te kerkojme dhe neve 1 Goc qe eshte arsimuar ketu.Sipas juve eshte i drejte ky Parim i Femrave?

----------


## bayern

Eshte me shume komod sesa i drejte. Ne fakt femrat para se te kerkojne burrin me shkolle duhet fillimisht te mendojne a jane me shkolle te larte vete apo jo? Megjithate meshkujt jane toca ne fakt nisen nga bukuria jo nga truni.

----------


## s0ni

> Sipas juve eshte i drejte ky Parim i Femrave?


lol Po si s'qenka e drejte.

----------


## marsela

> Ka shume kohe qe ne Shqiperi mbizoteron nga ana e Femrave interesi ta marrin burrin me shkolle te larte duke menduar se Shkolla e Larte e ben njeriu me Komplet.Ky eveniment eshte ne rritje te madhe.Gjithashtu doja vetem te Shtoja qe deri diku jam Dakort me ato femra qe e kane si parim arsimin e larte pasi jan dhe vet te arsimuara.Per neve qe po studiojme jam Shqiperis si i behet Halli?Sepse mbasi diploma jone njifet te pakten ne EU  (EUROPA UNITA) kjo na jep te drejten te jemi Superior dhe te kerkojme dhe neve 1 Goc qe eshte arsimuar ketu.Sipas juve eshte i drejte ky Parim i Femrave?


_Me duket fare e drejte qe nje femer me shkolle te larte te kerkoj nje mashkull, qe gjithashtu e ka mbaruar dhe e anasjellta. Nuk mund ta krahasosh kte, me ate ne c'vend e ka mbaruar..Jo po te fillosh edhe me c'mesatare,,me te larte, apo me te ulet se e imja..Kto pastaj me duken teprime.
 Sepse shkolla eshte nje nder kriteret e jo gjitcka. Nese ai/ajo eshte i zoti te kete nje pune e nje rreth shoqeror persmari c'rendesi ka ku e mbaroi e me ca mesatarje..Ama te qenit ose jo me universitet ka rendesi.
 Mendoj se dhe ai vete s'do te ndjehej rehat. Nuk eshte puna te ajo cope diplome, se thashe s'do martohesh me shkollen do shohesh edhe gjera te tjera, po ajo eshte njefare deshmie e barazise "intelektuale"..lol s'ja qellova me kte fjale, po besoj dicka kuptoet:-).E ke shume me te lehte te kuptoesh me dike qe ka kaluar ne te njejeten rruge me ty e ka nje bagazh te ngjashem njourish e kulture.
Mendo pastaj qe do kesh femije..Personalisht jam krenare kur them qe te dy prindrit kane mbaruar universitetin e kane profesione te mira.S 'do te doje te njejten gje per femijet e tu? Une psh. i kam te gjithe afermit me universitete doktore,farmaciste, inxinjere, ekonomiste,mesues etjetj gjith shoket-shoqet po ashtu..a nuk do vihej edhe vete ne siklet ne te tilla rrethe, nje i pa shkolle.Personalisht do te vihesha ...
Kujdes vajza ne zgjedhje..._

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

une jam dakort me bayern...deri diku  :shkelje syri: 
Tani, nese jam me shkolle te larte per vete, shkolla e tij e larte nuk i pi uje -- me duket doktorate! 
Nese une per vete kam nje doktorate, oh lord! atij i duhen dy  :ngerdheshje:  
E pra, do ta preferoja te kish me shume shkoklle se mua (qe ta shfrytezoja/abuzoja pak dmth) por nese s'do ish e mundur, shkolle sa e imja duhet ta kete patjeter se do i kerkoj divorc pa u martuar (lol)

----------


## INDRITI

Sa per mua!

Niveli arsimor nuk eshte kriteri perfundimtar as paresori, e rendesishme eshte qe bashkeshortet te mirekuptohen me njeri-tjeterin, por ama eshte shume e veshtire qe te gjejne gjuhen e perbashket, nje burre me arsim te larte me nje grua qe ska mbaruar as tetevjecaren, nderkohe qe e kunderta eshte dhe me e keqe.
Mendoj se secili duhet te gjeje ate qe i pershtatet, nese nuk duam qe ti nderrojme bashkeshortet ashtu sic ben ronaldo me skuadrat :ngerdheshje: 
Arsimimi eshte nje kriter por ama ka edhe njerez te arsimuar qe kane nje llogjike te ngushte dhe nje horizont teper te vrazhde ne zgjidhjen e problemeve, fundja shkolla te jep dituri, por ama deri ne nje fare grade, duhet te jesh edhe pak njeri mendoj une.

----------


## Arcimedes

> Sa per mua!
> 
> Niveli arsimor nuk eshte kriteri perfundimtar as paresori, e rendesishme eshte qe bashkeshortet te mirekuptohen me njeri-tjeterin, por ama eshte shume e veshtire qe te gjejne gjuhen e perbashket, nje burre me arsim te larte me nje grua qe ska mbaruar as tetevjecaren, nderkohe qe e kunderta eshte dhe me e keqe.
> Mendoj se secili duhet te gjeje ate qe i pershtatet, nese nuk duam qe ti nderrojme bashkeshortet ashtu sic ben ronaldo me skuadrat
> Arsimimi eshte nje kriter por ama ka edhe njerez te arsimuar qe kane nje llogjike te ngushte dhe nje horizont teper te vrazhde ne zgjidhjen e problemeve, fundja shkolla te jep dituri, por ama deri ne nje fare grade, duhet te jesh edhe pak njeri mendoj une.


Jam plotsisht dakort me kete qe ke shkruajtur. I ke shkruajtur fjalet taman ashtu sic duhet: as me shume e as me pake. 

Kalofshi mire

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> Ka shume kohe qe ne Shqiperi mbizoteron nga ana e Femrave interesi ta marrin burrin me shkolle te larte duke menduar se Shkolla e Larte e ben njeriu me Komplet.Ky eveniment eshte ne rritje te madhe.Gjithashtu doja vetem te Shtoja qe deri diku jam Dakort me ato femra qe e kane si parim arsimin e larte pasi jan dhe vet te arsimuara.Per neve qe po studiojme jam Shqiperis si i behet Halli?Sepse mbasi diploma jone njifet te pakten ne EU  (EUROPA UNITA) kjo na jep te drejten te jemi Superior dhe te kerkojme dhe neve 1 Goc qe eshte arsimuar ketu.Sipas juve eshte i drejte ky Parim i Femrave?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mirdita Santo, me Nderime...me duket shum interesante tema e jote dhe deshiroj qe te marr pjes.......me Nderim dhe Respet  ndaj te gjitheve qe e kan shprehur mendimin e tyre...une do te bazohem ne mendimin tend mbasi ti e hape ket tem...
.............met vertet me duket kejo nji gja absurde nga ana e Femrave, apo te asaj Femre qe e mendon ket, te kerkoj nji Burr me shkoll te lart duke menduar qe shkolla e lart e ben te komplet...vet e kam shkollen e lart dhe as qe me shkon kejo mendje...shkolla e lart Meshkullit nuk i jep te gjitha te mirat, studimet na bejn pakez ma shum te dijshem por Inteligjenca vjen nga Natyra e Njeriut, ka shuuuuum e shum sende te tjera qe jan me te Rendesishme, si te Mashkujt ashtu dhe tek ne Femrat...
...Femrat qe mendojn keshtu se pari ato vet nuk jan Inteligjente, shumica e keqyrin gjepin e Mashkullit ( te hollat....), Makinen dhe nuk i shofin gjerat e tjera qe kan me Rendesi. Kejo nuk eshte Dashuri, eshte Matrializem...kejo Dashuri eshte te dua per çka ki, e jo te dua ashtu si je...

Pershendetje, ky eshte nji pjes i mendimit tim mbi ket tem qe mundemi te flasemi shum, POR MA MIR PO E LA ME KAQ, KUSH KA MUNDESI TA KUPTOJ DO TE JET E MJAFTUESHME, por nese ndokush nuk e kupton po si ta shkruaj nji liber mbi ket qeshtje nuk do ta kuptoj fare...ME NDERIME DHE TE DESHIROJ SHUM TE MIRA DHE SUKSESE NE JET....DHE FAT NE DASHURI TE SINQERT...

----------


## Hyllien

Pse jo mos ta doje, duke qene se zbriti nga Tropoja apo nga Pish Poroja ne qytet ne kohe rekord, nga bagetia tek night club-i, nga virgjeria tek kurveria, perse mos te kerkoje dhe nje toc kuklle me shkolle te larte ?
Darvinizem hesapi. Vetem se ne po hajme njeri tjetrin me duket ne cdo lloj fushe. Po nuk u shkollua femra vete s'kena per me bo hajer kurre. Kur them shkollohem kam parasysh te ngulet te mesoje e ta meritoj ate qe merr ne Universitet.

----------


## marsela

> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Mirdita Santo, me Nderime...me duket shum interesante tema e jote dhe deshiroj qe te marr pjes.......me Nderim dhe Respet  ndaj te gjitheve qe e kan shprehur mendimin e tyre...une do te bazohem ne mendimin tend mbasi ti e hape ket tem...
> .............met vertet me duket kejo nji gja absurde nga ana e Femrave, apo te asaj Femre qe e mendon ket, te kerkoj nji Burr me shkoll te lart duke menduar qe shkolla e lart e ben te komplet..._vet e kam shkollen e lart_ dhe as qe me shkon kejo mendje...shkolla e lart Meshkullit nuk i jep te gjitha te mirat, studimet na bejn pakez ma shum te dijshem por Inteligjenca vjen nga Natyra e Njeriut, ka shuuuuum e shum sende te tjera qe jan me te Rendesishme, si te Mashkujt ashtu dhe tek ne Femrat...
> ...Femrat qe mendojn keshtu se pari ato vet nuk jan Inteligjente, shumica e keqyrin gjepin e Mashkullit ( te hollat....), Makinen dhe nuk i shofin gjerat e tjera qe kan me Rendesi. Kejo nuk eshte Dashuri, eshte Matrializem...kejo Dashuri eshte te dua per çka ki, e jo te dua ashtu si je...
> 
> Pershendetje, ky eshte nji pjes i mendimit tim mbi ket tem qe mundemi te flasemi shum, POR MA MIR PO E LA ME KAQ, KUSH KA MUNDESI TA KUPTOJ DO TE JET E MJAFTUESHME, por nese ndokush nuk e kupton po si ta shkruaj nji liber mbi ket qeshtje nuk do ta kuptoj fare...ME NDERIME DHE TE DESHIROJ SHUM TE MIRA DHE SUKSESE NE JET....DHE FAT NE DASHURI TE SINQERT...



_Uroj qe ti shkollimin ta kesh kryer jasht, qe te mos ndrroj mendim per punen e shkolles se larte..Femrat qe duan burra me shkolle nuk jane inteligjente dhe shohin xhepin? Nga i nxjerr keto perfundime, a mund ta di?
Disnivelet krijojn gjithmone probleme. Shkolla s'eshte gjithcka po dhe pak jo..Gjithmone duke pasur parasysh cka thene Cyclo ne fjaline e fundit._

----------


## FierAkja143

Nje vajz me shkolle te lart do rrethohen nga njerez te till (ne shkolle, me vone pune) kshu qe detyrimisht qe shumica e cunave qe do njofi do jen me shkolle te lart.  Pastaj burri nga natyra duhet te jet pak me i zgjuar ose tepakten te mendoj ai qe eshte i till...kshu qe po te jem une me shkolle te lart dhe ai jo sikur nuk shkon shume muhabeti  :buzeqeshje: 

Tani ka dhe cuna qe per nje arsye ose tjetren e kan len shkolles mbas dore po nuk eshte as nje here vone te futen te mbarojn tepakten nje 2 year college sa per te then qe kan ber dicka mbas shkolles mesme.

----------


## i_pakapshem

Do thoja qe kjo teme qe ke hapur ti Santo varet nga rastet specifike.  Mendimi im eshte qe shkolla te ben intelektual deri ne nje fare pike, ama s'eshte e garantuar qe te ben te zote, te shkathet dhe njeri.

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> _Uroj qe ti shkollimin ta kesh kryer jasht, qe te mos ndrroj mendim per punen e shkolles se larte..Femrat qe duan burra me shkolle nuk jane inteligjente dhe shohin xhepin? Nga i nxjerr keto perfundime, a mund ta di?
> Disnivelet krijojn gjithmone probleme. Shkolla s'eshte gjithcka po dhe pak jo..Gjithmone duke pasur parasysh cka thene Cyclo ne fjaline e fundit._


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------
...........eshte e vertet qe studimet e larta i kam kryer jasht Vendlindjes...por kejo nuk eshte e rendesishme....e rendesishme eshte qe vet jam nji Vajz reale dhe shkoj me realitet per para, nuk genjej askend por as vetveten...te lutem as ti mos ju largo ketij reali sepse dhe ti e di se eshte e vertet...........DO TA PERSERIS PRAP QE SHUMICA E FEMRAVE E SHIQOJNE SE PARI GJEPIN E MESHKUJVE APO SE ÇFAR MAKINE KAN POR, PER FAT TE KEQ NUK I SHOFIN TE TJERAT QE KAN RENDESI ME TE MADHE NE JET, KY ESHTE REALITETI... 
VET SILLEM ME SHOQERI TE SHKOLLUAR DHE ME TE PUNSUAR , POR KA NJERZ TE LLOJLLOJSHEM PA MARR PARASYSH SE A E KA KRY SHKOLLEN E MESME APO TE LARTEN, KA MESHKUJ DHE FEMRA QE I KAN KRYER STUDIMET E LARTA POR JAN SI PULA PA KOK, ANASJELLTAS KA QE E KAN VETEM AT TE MESMEN, GJIMNAZIN POR SHKELQEJN SI AR...
............................KESHTU MUA NUK ME VJEN TURP TE JEM E SHOQERUAR ME SHOQERI ME SHKOLL APO PA SHKOLL I RESPETOJ TE GJITH DHE MERITOJN NDERIME...PO NESE FATI I IM DO TE JET TE MARTOHEM ME NDONJE TE SHKOLLES SE MESME, NUK DO TE JEM NE KUNDERSHTIM...VET I VLERSOJ SHUM GJERA TE TJERA TE MASHKULLI E JO TA KET SE PARI SHKOLLEN E LART...ky eshte mendimi i im dhe e respetoj te tendin...psh. dy shoqet e mia u martuan ne djem me shkoll te lart dhe me gjepa te mbushur por u ndan mbas dy vitesh.....ne martes e para eshte DASHURIA  E VERTET....
................TE DESHIROJ SHUM SUKSESE.

----------


## Manulaki

Kush nga femrat nuk do pranonte te martohej me Al Pacinon, qe nuk ka bere me teper se 7 klase?  :perqeshje: 

Vec shkolles, ka edhe zanat. Ka njerez qe nivelin e tyre e shprehin me mire ne praktike, ne art. Vetem se s'kane shkolle dhe duhet te konsiderohen "pa shkolle". Nderkohe arritjet e tyre jane shume me te larta sesa te nje "te shkolluari"
Keto budallalleqe, jo po shkolle, jo pa shkolle, jane kaq te tepruara sa s'ka. Zgjuarsia dhe dituria e nje njeriu nuk gjenden ne diplome, dhe nje vrases mund te kete diplome, do martohesh???

----------


## Pasiqe

Femrat me mend duan gjerat e meposhtme ne shkallezimin qe jap une:

1. Burri duhet te jete i bukur nga gishti i vogel i kembes deri te qimet e kokes qe duhet te jene te vendi i vet.
2. Burri duhet te jete me tru sagllam e te dije te sillet, mos kete halle psiqike.
3. Burri duhet te kete nje pune e te fitoje mire.
4. Burri duhet ta doje shume.

Plotesoni keto kater kushte dhe jeni tamam. Po s'plotesuat ndonje prej tyre, ka prape shpresa per ju, se ata qe i plotesojne nuk jane edhe aq shume.

Hajt urime!

----------


## Pasiqe

> Femrat me mend duan gjerat e meposhtme ne shkallezimin qe jap une:
> 
> 1. Burri duhet te jete i bukur nga gishti i vogel i kembes deri te qimet e kokes qe duhet te jene te vendi i vet.
> 2. Burri duhet te jete me tru sagllam e te dije te sillet, mos kete halle psiqike.
> 3. Burri duhet te kete nje pune e te fitoje mire.
> 4. Burri duhet ta doje shume.
> 
> Plotesoni keto kater kushte dhe jeni tamam. Po s'plotesuat ndonje prej tyre, ka prape shpresa per ju, se ata qe i plotesojne nuk jane edhe aq shume.
> 
> Hajt urime!


Well, 
zakonisht ti je shume i opinionuar por kete rradhe te pakten ke te drejte.  Hehehehe...
Morning, BTY.

----------


## Pasiqe

Prape me kete akuzen qe jam i opinionuar. Nuk eshte cilesi e keqe te kesh opionione. Cilesi e keqe eshte te kesh paragjykime e te mos pranosh t'i nderrosh. Une i nderroj menjehere nese bashkefolesi eshte i zoti te me binde.

Miremengjes Gio si u gdhive ti?

----------


## Pasiqe

> Prape me kete akuzen qe jam i opinionuar. Nuk eshte cilesi e keqe te kesh opionione. Cilesi e keqe eshte te kesh paragjykime e te mos pranosh t'i nderrosh. Une i nderroj menjehere nese bashkefolesi eshte i zoti te me binde.
> 
> Miremengjes Gio si u gdhive ti?


Mire, shyqyr Zotit.
S'te thashe qe eshte gje e keqe qe ke opinione, ne fund te fundit opinione jane keshtu qe nuk jane necessaraly te drejta apo te gabuara.  Ne kete rast une jam dakort me ty keshtu qe nuk te kundershtoj dot.  S'ka rendesi se sa thone grate qe kur dashuron ne njeri keto gjera s'kane rendesi.  We all know better!!!

----------


## bunny

> Do thoja qe kjo teme qe ke hapur ti Santo varet nga rastet specifike.  Mendimi im eshte qe shkolla te ben intelektual deri ne nje fare pike, ama s'eshte e garantuar qe te ben te zote, te shkathet dhe njeri.


Perpuqem shum me cfare ke thene. Mendoj qe eshte mesa e drejte, njoh shum djem qe jane ne Universitet ...edhe kalojne gjith diten ne Pc duke kaluar kohen, ose ne bar/bilardo etj etj...edhe jo ne leksione...po sa do diplomen e kan- por ama 2 llafe muhabet nuk mund te shkembeshe. Tek fundi i dites ajo nje cope leter eshte- se cfare eshte i perbere vete individi (pune/personalitet/zgjuarsi/kulture etj)ajo eshte mesa e rendesishme tek fundi i dites.

----------


## INDRITI

> Femrat me mend duan gjerat e meposhtme ne shkallezimin qe jap une:
> 
> 1. Burri duhet te jete i bukur nga gishti i vogel i kembes deri te qimet e kokes qe duhet te jene te vendi i vet.!


Ahhahahah ca po  nigjoj.
Lol mund te kete burre te pashem te mire simpatik etj etj por jo burre te bukur.
Per mua termi burre i bukur eshte qesharak sepse nuk ka te tille.
Dmth kushti i pare bia poshte se femrat sot pelqejne tullacet...

Me ke bere te qesh te te vete te zej ndonje parukeri te mbjell floket e rena lol :ngerdheshje:

----------

